# NAMotorsports | Haldex Control Units On Sale



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

*Haldex AWD Control Units* 
*Sale Ends 2/28/2011* 










*Control Units* 










By re-tuning your vehicle's AWD system, power is more aggressively directed to the rear wheels under a wide variety of driving conditions. This results in more neutral handling characteristics and better off the line acceleration. This system does not intefere with ABS or Traction Control Systems. 

This a simple plug-n-play application, no modifications necessary! This unit replaces your original equipment Haldex control unit. 

Haldex AWD Electronic Control Unit $874.95 
Audi TT (MK1) (1999-2006) 
Volkswagen R32 (MKIV) (2004-2004) 

Haldex Gen 2 Performance AWD Electronic Control Unit $899.95 
Audi A3 (8P) (2005-2009) 
Volkswagen Passat (B6) (2005-2009) 
Audi TT (MK2) (2007-2009) 
Volkswagen R32 (MK V) (2008-2008) 
Volkswagen Tiguan (2009-2009) 

Haldex Gen 2 Performance Package - Includes AWD Electronic Control Unit, Cable and Switch $1199.95 
Audi A3 (8P) (2005-2009) 
Volkswagen Passat (B6) (2005-2009) 
Audi TT (MK2) (2007-2009) 
Volkswagen R32 (MK V) (2008-2008) 
Volkswagen Tiguan (2009-2009) 

Haldex Gen IV Performance AWD Electronic Control Unit for 8P Audi A3 and MK II Audi TT/TTS $899.95 
Audi A3 (8P) (2009-2010) 
Audi TT (MK2) (2009-2010) 
Audi TTS (MK2) (2009-2010) 

Haldex Gen IV Performance AWD Electronic Control Unit for B6 Volkswagen Passat, CC and Tiguan $899.95 
Volkswagen Tiguan (2009-2010) 
Volkswagen CC (2009-2010) 
Volkswagen Passat (B6) (2009-2010) 










*Haldex Remote Controls* 










Haldex Wireless Remote Control $349.95 
Audi TTS (MK2) (2009-2010) 
Audi TT (MK2) (2007-2010) 
Volkswagen Tiguan (2009-2010) 
Volkswagen R32 (MK V) (2008-2008) 
Volkswagen Passat (B6) (2006-2010) 
Volkswagen CC (2009-2010) 
Audi A3 (8P) (2005-2010) 

Haldex Gen2 Cable and Switch #349.95 
Audi TTS (MK2) (2008-2010) 
Audi A3 (8P) (2005-2010) 
Volkswagen Passat (B6) (2005-2010) 
Audi TT (MK2) (2007-2010) 
Volkswagen R32 (MK V) (2008-2008) 
Volkswagen Tiguan (2009-2010) 










*Ordering:* 
Website: All website orders can be done directly through our site http://www.namotorsports.net. Please just click 

any of the product links above to go directly to our site. 
Phone: Call us toll free at *1-877-NAMOTORS* to place your order over the phone. 

*Payment:* 
We accept all major credit cards, Paypal, money orders and wire transfers. If you are interested in paying using a money or wire transfer, please call us 

toll free at 1-877-NAMOTORS 










*Tax:* 
All New York customers will be charged New York Sales tax. 

*Shipping:* 
All orders will be shipping via UPS or USPS. If you are interested in shipping to Hawaii, Alaska, Puerto Rico and Canada, please call us. You will be 

charged additional shipping fees. Interational shipping is available, please contact us for shipping costs. 

*Hours of Operations:* 
Monday - Thursday from 9AM to 6PM EST 
Friday from 9AM to 5PM EST 
Saturday we are closed 
Sundays we are closed 

*Retail Showroom:* 
Come check out our new facility in Clifton Park, New York. Click here for directions. 

*Website:* 
Our website http://www.namotorsports.net is always open 

*Newsletter:* 
If you are interested in receiving our monthly newsletter that includes new product announcements, specials and coupons, please follow the link below to 

sign-up. 

North American Motorsports Newsletter 










*Contact Info:* 
*Phone:* 1-877-NAMOTORS 
*Email:* [email protected] 
*Website:* http://www.namotorsports.net 
*PM:* namotorsports 

Any questions, feel free to PM me or call toll free at 1-877-NAMOTORS


----------



## TT412GO (May 14, 2009)

My two cents is that I found the combination of the Gen IV Haldex and a rear antisway bar really transformed the handling on my 2009 2.0 quattro - adios understeer!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## TJ_MK2TT (Jun 21, 2009)

TT412GO said:


> My two cents is that I found the combination of the Gen IV Haldex and a rear antisway bar really transformed the handling on my 2009 2.0 quattro - adios understeer!:thumbup::thumbup:


 x2 :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: 

ill highly suggest a good coilover setup to make it that much better!


----------



## TT412GO (May 14, 2009)

ill highly suggest a good coilover setup to make it that much better![/QUOTE said:


> An excellent point - there is likely synergy here as I had installed Eibach coilovers first (which were an improvement by themselves for sure) - but it was the coilovers + Gen IV + Rear ASB that really made my socks roll up and down!


----------



## TJ_MK2TT (Jun 21, 2009)

TT412GO said:


> An excellent point - there is likely synergy here as I had installed Eibach coilovers first (which were an improvement by themselves for sure) - but it was the coilovers + Gen IV + Rear ASB that really made my socks roll up and down!


 whats your setup? just curious seeing as many of us vary our suspension choices 

i have H&R Coilovers, Neuspeed 25mm Rear Sway with Neuspeed Endlinks, upgraded Haldex controller. i had race springs on stock shocks, aesthetically it was pleasing to the eye, but the OEM shocks werent meant to take on an additional 1.5" of drop, so the coilovers were a nice upgrade.


----------



## TT412GO (May 14, 2009)

TJ_MK2TT said:


> Whats your setup?...I have H&R Coilovers, Neuspeed 25mm Rear Sway with Neuspeed Endlinks, upgraded Haldex controller.


 Mine is identical to yours except Eibach Pro-Street coilovers (height adjustable) + HRE M40 wheels (9" X 19" with specified 5 mm offset running 255/35 tires).


----------



## TJ_MK2TT (Jun 21, 2009)

TT412GO said:


> HRE M40 wheels (9" X 19" with specified 5 mm offset running 255/35 tires).


 im jealous you can run those wheels all year round bc im on 17" avus with some thick rubber Contis! :laugh: thank god i can adjust my height or else i would be a snow plow :facepalm:


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

mine fwd :facepalm:


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

Sale is almost over... only a few days left!


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

Last day of the sale!


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

We decided to extend this sale through the end of Feb :thumbup:


----------



## J. Dub (Dec 18, 2010)

TT412GO said:


> Mine is identical to yours except Eibach Pro-Street coilovers (height adjustable) + HRE M40 wheels (9" X 19" with specified 5 mm offset running 255/35 tires).


Uh... Wait. Your offset is 5mm w/ a 9" wide wheel and 255 wide tires?
And how is this not rubbing? Did you pull the fenders? Did you cut the inner fender?
What gives. I must see pics of this.

TS, I know this isn't on topic so TT412 please PM me.
TS here is a thread bump.


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

Haha, no worries man


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

Bump!


----------



## YB1 (Feb 1, 2011)

Just curious if any these products would be useable on the TT RS? I assume so. 

From the little I read on the Haldex site it sounds like you get a few choices on tuning Normal, Sport, Race... I guess it would be nice to add a little rear bias over the stock setup, but I'm not a test driver or a development engineer so wouldn't I been prone to messing things up, maybe even creating unsafe handling in the car?

I'm just wondering if between changing the Haldex control unit and adding some K&W coilovers w/Ride Height control that it would possible to REALLY make the car unstable.


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

The TT RS will use the Haldex Gen4. But it will require a different version of it. The RS model uses the same hardware, but different software. We can get it for you if you are interested in it. But it may take a couple weeks for us to get in from Haldex in Sweeden.


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

Bump!


----------



## J. Dub (Dec 18, 2010)

If I have a 2009 3.2 TT, which haldex CU should I buy? I see I have 3 options and I'm confused.
Sorry for newbieness


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

For the 3.2Q, you would want the Gen2 unit


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

Bump!


----------



## HaroldC (Dec 29, 2006)

Do you have the "stealth" controllers? (the silver one)


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

HaroldC said:


> Do you have the "stealth" controllers? (the silver one)


Unfortunately we only have the blue Haldex units


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

Last day of the sale!


----------

